# Run MTH DCS with Lionchief



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I run Lionchief now. I do not have Lagacy or TMCC. I am looking to purchase a MTH DCS 44 ton switcher. Is it compatible out of the box with Lionchief? I did read that MTH runs at a higher voltage, but you can reduce the MTH voltage and it runs OK.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

When I run my MTH 44 tonner in conventional mode it needs about 12 volts to get up to approx 25 MPH with 2 or 3 cars in tow. Don't have any Lionchief locos so don't know if they are compatible.

Bill


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don’t have any LionChief, but I do have a LionChief Plus. If I am correct, the LionChief just has a wall wart for power and a handheld remote. The LionChief remote will not run the MTH loco.

As a minimum (to run the MTH loco in conventional), you would need a transformer with throttle control. You could still run the LionChief with that transformer throttle set at the correct voltage. 

Also note that if you do get a transformer with throttle, MTH locos don’t like the Lionel CW80.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lionchief locos only work with the remotes that come with that engine or the universal remote. It won't run with Legacy, TMCC or DCS. Lionchief Plus locos will in conventional mode, but Lionchief locos will only run with the remote. The Lionchief sets come with the wall wart, but you can run Lionchief Plus with a transformer at 14-18v.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

No. YOu can run MTH locos only two ways: conventional or with DCS. Either way Lionchief stuff will not do it.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*Lionchief plus and MTH DCS on same track*

I probably did not make it clear on my first post. I will power the track with a Lionel transformer (18V). My Lionchief plus loco will run with it's dedicated remote. With the track powered by Lionel (18V) will the MTH DCS loco run with it's dedicated remote at the same time as the Lionchief is running?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem at all. You can also toss TMCC and Legacy into the mix on the same track at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No problem at all. You can also toss TMCC and Legacy into the mix on the same track at the same time.


Yup, you can run them all on the same track at the same time. Just power the tracks through your TIU. The DCS signal won't affect the LionChief loco. I limit the voltage through the TIU to 18 volts and everything runs fine.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No problem at all. You can also toss TMCC and Legacy into the mix on the same track at the same time.


I've done it many times with no problems.


----------

